

Study shows chocolate reduces blood pressure and risk of heart disease   - cwan
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2010-03/esoc-ssc032910.php

======
ilkhd2
Was it belgian, swiss or german? Because american INCREASES risk of heart
disease. Why? Hersheys uses trans fats for their bars.

